# I can't get emails to go through to SA-- they keep bouncing.



## skimble (Jul 28, 2009)

I use Hotmail, and every email I send to South Africa bounces back as undeliverable.  These are addresses in My Contacts that are bouncing.  Does anybody know any tricks for getting email to go through?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 28, 2009)

Are you using ''.com'' instead of ''.co.za''?


----------



## skimble (Jul 28, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> Are you using ''.com'' instead of ''.co.za''?



I've got all my addresses in my contacts folder; they're all .co.za.  And, I've even gone to the websites to find alternative contacts, cutting and pasting their email addresses.


----------



## london (Jul 28, 2009)

*Yahoo or Google*

Do you have a Yahoo or Google email address? Have you tried those?


----------



## grest (Jul 28, 2009)

I use hotmail and have no trouble, so it must be something else.
Connie


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 28, 2009)

I use msn and never could get it to work, even though they are listed as 'safe.'


----------



## derb (Aug 10, 2009)

I had the same problem and I use netscape.  I went to my wife's computer(she is on aol) and it went right thru.  Strainge since I thought aol owned netscape.


----------



## Dori (Aug 11, 2009)

I seem to have this trouble every year.  It has to do with SA blocking certain sites or carriers (or something like that??)

As a last resort, I have enlisted the help of Marli dorfling at RCI SA and she has always been very helpful.

Dori


----------



## JACKC (Sep 1, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> Are you using ''.com'' instead of ''.co.za''?



Not clear. Are we supposed to use .co.za rather than .com?  I've been sending messages using .com, with no response from addressee (they don't bounce back, so assumed they were received). I must be doing something wrong. Open to suggestion.

Jack


----------

